# 18" vs 19" Wheels



## Maverick (Jun 25, 2003)

What's the concensus? Are the 18" perfectly ample for a M3 or does anyone recommend getting 19" alloys? I would imagine the 18"s are prone to curb damage so 19"s could be a PITA. Opinions?


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

18"


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

just whichever you prefer looks-wise, really.

And whether you like the 19's $1,750 more than the 18's.


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Yeah, I have to agree. 

One may experience a reduction in performance and ride but I’m not too sure. I have driven an M3 with the 18’s but not one with 19’s. I prefer the appearance with the 19’s and would immediately replace the 18’s because I don’t like them at all. 

Are the 19’s worth 17 fity? That’s a personal call to be sure. I like the stock look over the mod look so I would prefer to spend $1,750 to get the factory 19’s rather then spend over $3,000 for some decent 19" wheels and tires.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

IMO, too big is kinda Boy-racer looking. I vote 18


----------



## HUMMM 3 (May 10, 2003)

Maverick said:


> What's the concensus? Are the 18" perfectly ample for a M3 or does anyone recommend getting 19" alloys? I would imagine the 18"s are prone to curb damage so 19"s could be a PITA. Opinions?


Wheels are like your toothbrush......... Very personal


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

m3jlk said:


> Wheels are like your toothbrush......... Very personal


  well, said

the only thing about 18's is that tires will be cheaper and you will have a larger selection to choose from - if you plan on going to the track and running r-comps on OE rims you'll find the selection of 19's to be almost non-existent.


----------



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

I've lived with the 18's for a year now. If I could go back and re-order, I'd go with the 19's, but stick with 18's for the track. Personally, I'm infatuated with the CSL wheels, but think the regular 19's are very nice.

Why can't they hurry up and offer the CSL wheel design as an option on regular E46 M3's? Honestly, it's not like they'll dilute the CSL brand; you can't even get the car stateside, and they're just wheels anyways. I'm not suggesting they offer a CSL engine mod kit or anything.


----------



## marksmith (Aug 9, 2003)

*19 are pretty nice.....*

My 03' M3 came w/ the M double-spoke style 67 19" wheels. I hated them at first (they looked too big to my eyes.)
-The weigth is almost the same (1/2 lb. lighter w/ the forged 19" as opposed to the cast 18"s')
-Aesthetics: a matter of taste but the deeply concaved 19" are very nice indeed.
-Handling: a wash for the most part.
-cleaning: actually the 19's are a snap to clean (a bit harder to dry but an air compressor helps a lot.) 
-Tire fitments: more options w/ the 19's.
-Cost: resale wise the 19's may recoupe 75% of the initial $1750 investment (or so says most BMW pre-owned buyers.)

Finally buy the wheel you like. If I had to do it over I would again buy an M3 w/ the 19's (so I have changed my stubborn mind on this.)

PS: Proline Japan makes the 19" M3 wheels for Dinan (I assume it's an exclusive design) Does anyone make a knock-off or a similar wheel? Will BMW realease the CSL wheel as an aftermarket wheel (or wait a year and set a set from Bekkers?)


----------



## Mika (Oct 8, 2003)

Bigger is better :yumyum: 

there are exceptions of course but not 18s vs 19s


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

marksmith said:


> PS: Proline Japan makes the 19" M3 wheels for Dinan (I assume it's an exclusive design) Does anyone make a knock-off or a similar wheel? Will BMW realease the CSL wheel as an aftermarket wheel (or wait a year and set a set from Bekkers?)


actually I'm pretty sure Champion/SAC makes the Dinan wheel.

They are the same folks that chuck and shep used to make the Evosport RG8 wheel, and they are using them again (I think) to make the CSL replicas.


----------



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

marksmith said:


> -Handling: a wash for the most part.
> -cleaning: actually the 19's are a snap to clean (a bit harder to dry but an air compressor helps a lot.)
> -Tire fitments: more options w/ the 19's.
> -Cost: resale wise the 19's may recoupe 75% of the initial $1750 investment (or so says most BMW pre-owned buyers.)


Hmmm, most folks who have driven both back to back indicate better turn-in, slightly stiffer ride, and more steering feel overall, which I would expect. But I haven't driven the car back to back, so I'll abstain 

Cleaning: Without a doubt, this is what I hate about the 18's. For pure looks, the blacked out sections of the 19's will keep the wheel looking cleaner longer.

Tire fitments: Was that a typo? There are far fewer options in the 19's, and tires are more expensive.

Cost: Great point. 18's have almost zero resale value because of the fact that they only fit other M3's and are plentiful in supply. I was able to pick up a complete extra set of 18s and nearly new Michelins for $800. I wouldn't be able to get that price with the 19's.
----
Edit: Why would I buy an extra set?? It was the absolute cheapest way to avoid beating up my street tires and wheels on the track.


----------



## Maverick (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks. Just interesting to get peoples' opinions. Obviously it's really a aesthetics vs money issue. :thumbup:


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

I was going to make a post saying that I like the 19’s better because they look more like the wheels on the M3 debuted at the 99 IAA that I fell in “love” with. I was fortunate enough to attend the show that year.

But when I went online to for the pic to attach I see that they actually look more like the 18’s. I haven’t looked at the “prototype” in a long time and it’s funny how the wheels changed in my mind.

I think the 19’s look great. Too bad I can’t pay a couple grand to get Chrome Shadow…….

edit: hmmm, Chrome Shadow is not looking so hot to me now either....


----------



## Fisch330ciTB (Jan 10, 2002)

get the stock 18's and get aftermarket 19's. It's always good to have a backup set of rims anyways imho.


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

2 more pics


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

I would go with the 19" they look cool, I had 18" on my Porkchop GT3 and replaced them for 19"s, little more bumpier ride but totally worth it... When I trade my car I will go for 19" too...:thumbup:


----------



## C-Bear (Jun 27, 2002)

marksmith said:


> -The weigth is almost the same (1/2 lb. lighter w/ the forged 19" as opposed to the cast 18"s')


Is this accurate? The 19"s weigh _less_?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

C-Bear said:


> Is this accurate? The 19"s weigh _less_?


they're about equal


----------



## marksmith (Aug 9, 2003)

*OE wheel weights..*

-Style 67 18" 24lbs Front, 26lbs rear (cast)
-Style 76 19" 24.5 lbs Front, 26.5 lbs rear (forged.)

FYI: Dinan 19" M3 wheels are made by Proline (as stated by Dinan's Calif. HQ)


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

Personally I like the flat section (offset) between the spokes and the bead of the rim on the 18's rather than the spokes intersecting the edge of the rim on the 19's.


----------



## ACS3art (Dec 23, 2003)

Maverick said:


> What's the concensus? Are the 18" perfectly ample for a M3 or does anyone recommend getting 19" alloys? I would imagine the 18"s are prone to curb damage so 19"s could be a PITA. Opinions?


 : :thumbup: look lot better (one important thing keep the airpressure up)


----------

